# Miley Cyrus: Sie bestreitet, eine Essstörung zu haben



## beachkini (11 Apr. 2012)

​
Miley Cyrus wird immer dünner und ihre Fans und Freunde beginnen allmählich, sich Sorgen zu machen. Auch die Presse wundert sich über die neuesten Fotos von der abgemagerten Sängerin und spekuliert bereits, ob Miley an Magersucht leiden könnte. Das weist sie aber vehement von sich und teilte über Twitter mit, dass sie nicht magersüchtig sei, sondern an einer Laktose- und Glutenintoleranz leide. Deshalb verzichte sie auf Gluten und habe deshalb abgenommen. Zudem sei Gluten eh Mist und sie rate jedem, mal darauf zu verzichten, um zu merken, wie viel besser es einem dann gehe.

Allerdings stellt sich die Frage, warum die Allergie bei Miley erst jetzt bemerkt wurde und weshalb sie ausgerechnet in letzter Zeit so viel abgenommen hat. Auch zuvor hatte die 19-Jährige eine tolle Figur, aber durchaus ein paar Pfunde mehr als jetzt.

Vielleicht hofft sie, mit einer schlankeren Figur mehr Rollenangebote zu ergattern. Miley Cyrus kündigte schon vor vielen Monaten an, sich für eine Weile aus dem Musikbusiness zurückziehen zu wollen, um sich auf die Schauspielerei zu konzentrieren. Doch die beiden Filme “LOL” und “So Undercover”, die in diesem Jahr in die Kinos kommen, hat sie längst abgedreht. Eine neue Rolle hat sie noch nicht in Aussicht.

Dafür ist Mileys Freund Liam Hemsworth gerade umso gefragter. Er hat eine der Hauptrolle in “Die Tribute von Panem – The Hunger Games” und reiste um die Welt, um den Film gemeinsam mit den anderen Darstellern zu präsentieren. Der Film ist enorm erfolgreich und Liam wurde dadurch zum Star. War er bisher immer nur Mileys Begleitung auf dem Roten Teppich, dreht sich das Verhältnis jetzt um und Miley steht ein wenig im Schatten ihres Freundes.
(prominent24.de)


----------



## Punisher (11 Apr. 2012)

Naja, soooo dünn ist sie ja nun auch wieder nicht


----------

